# I need your help



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have *****, lots of *****. I have got 4 of them but still cant keep up. They keep trying to live under my porch. I am looking for someone that wants a placed to hunt/trap them. I also have a pack of yotes. I am in the Charlotte area, just send me a PM.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If you're on the south east side I may be interested.


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> If you're on the south east side I may be interested.


Sorry more north west. Over by the vermontville hwy and M50 intersection.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That's a little far for me to drive daily but I'd be willing to give you some ideas on how to trap them, if you'd like.
Garden Bay lives over that way, he's not a trapper but someone I met on here.


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am not a trapper at all. I have a "live" tap that I got the 4 in. Caned cat food worked ok. I still have more living under there and lots of them in the area. But any ideas I would take.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

do you live in town? have you talked to the dnr?have you talked to any ADC trappers?


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> do you live in town? have you talked to the dnr?have you talked to any ADC trappers?


 
No I do not live in town. No I have not talked to the DNR. What is ADC trappers?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

A ADC trapper is one who traps nuisance kritters. they are generaly pretty expensive.No real need to talk with the DNR, they mite be of some help.would you have a problem if they where shot at that location?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'd be willing to drive over and show you traps, methods and give you info for supplies. I'm layed off, so lets work on a time.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I would suggest some sort of barricade for the under the porch problem. I can tell you from experience that if one raccoon likes it so will all the rest and getting to the bottom of the raccoon barrel is impossible. You will trap and and shoot until you are exhausted and they will just keep marching in. Now if you want some help killing off the yotes I am all over that. I know I can make a pretty good dent in them, especially if you know where the den is. Now technically season does not open again until July 15 but if they are "doing or about to do damage" you or any invited guest can wack at will. (In my world any yote with a heartbeat is about to do damage) If you want someone to come hunt them PM me and we can talk it over.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yep, exclusion is the most important thing, once you get rid of them. If they can get their head in, they will get in.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Might be interested come trapping season.....I live a few miles south of Vermontville.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

BirdieShooter said:


> I would suggest some sort of barricade for the under the porch problem. I can tell you from experience that if one raccoon likes it so will all the rest and getting to the bottom of the raccoon barrel is impossible. You will trap and and shoot until you are exhausted and they will just keep marching in. Now if you want some help killing off the yotes I am all over that. I know I can make a pretty good dent in them, especially if you know where the den is. Now technically season does not open again until July 15 but if they are "doing or about to do damage" you or any invited guest can wack at will. (In my world any yote with a heartbeat is about to do damage) If you want someone to come hunt them PM me and we can talk it over.


Your world and and the man in green's may be differnt.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

SNAREMAN said:


> Your world and and the man in green's may be differnt.


Don't I know it. Thats why I take every chance I can to poke fun at the stupidity of whoever wrote the "rules". Its 50% undefinable and 50% unenforceable. To further exemplify how ludicrous it is I refer to the rules for the extended night season for landowners only; "Only on private lands when doing or about to do damage; landowners and guests only; with game or predator call only; firearm may be loaded or arrow nocked only when using call". The way that is written I can only shoot them if they are "doing or about to do damage" but yet I can't load my rifle unless I am using a CALL. In a court of law that would be called entrapment.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

That is a very good point and I agree that many of the regs.could be better written/more clear.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

and my apologies for both my harsh language directed toward the fine individual doing the aforementioned writing and for derailing this thread. Whatisup02, if you need any help at all please feel free to ask and good luck with the varmints.


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

BirdieShooter said:


> and my apologies for both my harsh language directed toward the fine individual doing the aforementioned writing and for derailing this thread. Whatisup02, if you need any help at all please feel free to ask and good luck with the varmints.


 
Thats ok. I know there is a trapping season but I thought a land owner could trap them anytime. They are doing damage. I plan on puting up a barricade but I have to get them all frist. Trapping one under there would not work out so well. Some how they got from under the deck to under the breezway. I just got this place in Dec. and it had sat for some time with no one in it. 

FAAMECH any time just let me know.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You can get rid of them with a live trap. You must immediately dispatch them and you cannot relocate them. Peanut butter is really good as well as fishy smells but the fishy smells will bring cats.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Open a can of sweet corn and wire it to the back of the live trap I have smart ***** over here that would just grab the bait and run off with it wiring it down to the trap prevents this


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

P.S. sweet corn is **** specific


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

whatisup02 said:


> Trapping one under there would not work out so well.


Trapping will not confirm for you that you have all the critters out from under there. We have been down that road back home on the farm. You really have no way of knowing if you have all of them trapped and gone or if something else hasn't crawled in there. You can take naphtha flakes (or smoke, but that kinda requires fire) and blow into void spaces with a shop vac, big fan or leaf blower and anything in there will come out and then you can barricade. This technique will work for anything, *****, possums, squirrels, rats, mice , bats, etc.


----------

